# Romanian slang expressions



## mugen

Hello!

I would like to learn some funny, useful Romanian expressions, not neccesarily vulgar. I mean some typical slang expressions/words used in the neighbourhoods which u can't learn from the books and which u can use while  drinking(like for example "Hau weg die Sheisse" in German) or in other occasions ex. while describing someone( _Esti cel mai tare din parcare_-->it is a funny, not vulgar compliment). Generally sth what can suprised others in funny way, expressions, words.

Any ideas?:]


----------



## OldAvatar

IMHO, some of the most used slangy words are:

_frate_ = brother (when male friends are talking to eachother)
_fată_ = girl (when female friends are talking to eachother)
_mişto / ca lumea / beton / marfă_ = cool
_naşpa / aiurea_ = not so cool, ugly
_pe bune?_ = for real?
_baftă_ = good luck

Those are a few non-vulgar words, among many others... Some of them have their origins in gipsie's language. I guess you could be a bit more specific, in order to receive a more precise answer.

Best regards & welcome to the forum!,
OA


----------



## mikasa_90

Te'ube= te iubesc 
marpha= cool
suita= great
I think they are used a lot


----------



## Trisia

Welcome to the forum, *mugen *_

Marpha_ is actually "marfa" (or was, back when I was a teen). I suppose it's sms speak, a sort of mock-English spelling. Yes, it's used a lot, about as much as English speakers use "cool."

I am not familiar with "suita." Never heard it. I must be getting very old


----------



## mugen

Hello Trisia!

I didn't know _marpha/beton_ before, rather _fain_ or _mişto_:]

I also know "_ma leş_i" which is supposed to mean "give me a break"?


----------



## OldAvatar

_fain_ is used mostly in Transylvania and Banat. You're not going to hear it in other parts of the country. _Mă leşi_ is short (and funny) for _Mă laşi în pace_, something like Seinfeld's classical _*get out of here*_.  The sense is _*I don't believe this*_!.


----------



## IoanaM

I believe I have some other interesting ones:

las-o baltă= forget about it
e fumată= it's worn out (about an expression, a reaction)
dă-i din bascheţi= step on it/ move faster
nu mă aburi= don't try to fool me
sunt cotoi bătrân= I'm a deep-rooted man(i.e. old and wise)

Hope this helps


----------



## Philanderson

Aud "foarte fain" foarte des.

Si "cool" se foloseste, dar nu prea des.

"nasol" pentru "ugly"


----------



## Zamolxis

"Foarte" means just "very"

"Fain" means nice and it's not slang (aka vulgar/street language). It's just not so used in the Southern and Eastern parts of the country (Moldova, Dobrogea, Muntenia), but more in the center, North and West (Transylvania, Maramures, Crisana, Banat)

"Cool" is used next to the Romanian correspondents with the same meaning as in English

"nasol" = "naşpa" , both being slang 'not cool' or ugly


----------



## 10forME

Here are some Romanian  slangs:

*e**ş**ti cel mai tare/**ş**mecher*=you're the best
*valea*=go away
*e**ş**ti un p**ă**mp**ă**l**ă**u*=you're a wimp (funny word)
*a-i trage **ţ**eap**ă*= to trick/to cheat smb.
*a se cafti*=to fight (funny)
*a se holba*=to stare
*m**ă**-ta*=your mum (insult)-using with   friends is actually very funny =)
*e**ş**ti marf**ă**!=*you're hot! (old slang)
*ca**r**ă**-te*=get lost
*a hali*=to eat (funny)
bătrâna, *bab**ă*=old  lady("baba" it's kind of  insult)
*a se **î**mb**ă**ta, a se chercheli,  a se face muci*(=)) ), a se îmbăta  lulea/tun/turtă/criţă)=to get drunk

I hope you enjoy using them!


----------



## Trisia

Hi, all.

Thanks everyone for your input. 

That said, this thread is pretty old, and nowadays we don't allow lists, and try to keep each thread on a single topic. The main reason is that this way we can give each thread a relevant name, which shows up in dictionary searches and helps us and future users find what we need easily and quickly.

So I'm closing this thread to prevent further additions. Thanks again for all your work, and for your understanding.

Trisia
moderator


----------

